# O pico de Argus - Antártida



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 10:57)

O pico de Argus foi confirmado ontem como o local mais frio da terra. Terá atingido 91,2ºC negativos no dia 10 de agosto de 2010. 

O dióxido de carbono transforma-se em gelo seco aos 78,5ºC negativos. 

O pico de Argus é também o local mais alto do continente gelado aos 4091 metros e situa-se na cordilheira Gambourtsev na parte australiana do continente. 

«*And researchers say there are probably even colder spots - with the satellite only averaging the temperature over a square kilometre.
'It is likely that record cold sites identified by the data have small areas within them that are significantly colder than the grid cell mean,' said a data centre researcher in a published summary of the findings.*»

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lace-Earth-discovered-Antarctic-mountain.html

http://www.antarctica.gov.au/about-...her/automatic-weather-stations/dome-a-details


----------



## Paulo H (10 Dez 2013 às 11:53)

Até era interessante termos os perfis a T500, T850, T900 para verificarmos a possibilidade de ocorrencia de gelo seco! 

Mas como a % de CO2 é muito reduzida, talvez a solidificação seja algo semelhante a uma neblina de poeira ou melhor "fog" (fumo), transportado para outras paragens onde volta a tornar-se CO2 gasoso.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 12:54)

a parte ártica do canadá só chega aos 2600m já dentro do círculo polar ártico.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Dez 2013 às 13:29)

Agreste disse:


> O pico de Argus foi confirmado ontem como o local mais frio da terra. Terá atingido 91,2ºC negativos no dia 10 de agosto de 2010.
> 
> O dióxido de carbono transforma-se em gelo seco aos 78,5ºC negativos.
> 
> ...



Só uma correcção...o suposto o pico não é o mais alto! O pico mais alto da Antártida é o Monte Vinston com 4892m.

Essas condições devem ser semelhantes aquelas da tempestade "épica" do filme "O dia depois de Amanhã"


----------



## Zapiao (10 Dez 2013 às 21:44)

E como é que o satelite mediu a temperatura? Foi por IV ?


----------



## fablept (10 Dez 2013 às 22:18)




----------

